# Marksmanship



## zerhash (27 Nov 2004)

just wondering what you need to do to earn the marksmanship/ master marks. badge


----------



## zerhash (27 Nov 2004)

also i havent seen it on any engineers... am i just blind?


----------



## D-n-A (27 Nov 2004)

To get a marksmanship badge, you have to pass/qualify  the PWT3 shoot, which only Infanteers get to do as far as I know.


----------



## dangerboy (27 Nov 2004)

on the new shoot to live it is based on your PWT 2 score.


----------



## Spr.Earl (27 Nov 2004)

Just a little off topic. 

Just returned from a day on Volks Range in the Wack,there was SNOW,yes SNOW on the ground and low lying fog but what a view when the low cloud and fog cleared,all the trees and mountains with icing sugar on,ah what a sight!!!!. 
It warmed up for about an hour or two and then started to cool off rapidly and the fog started to roll in again as we left.

Mother Nature,aint She Grand?!!!!!!!


----------



## Slim (28 Nov 2004)

MikeL said:
			
		

> To get a marksmanship badge, you have to pass/qualify   the PWT3 shoot, which only Infanteers get to do as far as I know.



When I was a Strathcona there were a great many soldiers in that regt that wore the marksmanship badge (two crossed rifles at the bottom of the sleeve.) including myself. You were aloud to put it up as long as your scores warranted it on the range.

What I don't understand is why they never had an expert pistol badge?

Slim


----------



## D-n-A (28 Nov 2004)

Ah, thanks for the correction/information.



Earl, when did it snow in Chillwack?? I was in Chilliwack last weekend an there wasn't any snow than.

I'll be seeing the snow covered Volkes Range next weekend when my unit does another range shoot (C9 and C6  ;D ), be cool to see the tracers goin through the fog an reflecting off the snow.


----------



## zerhash (28 Nov 2004)

how do they score it? what is needed to reach master marks(the crown) and just the crossed rifles?


----------



## gcros (28 Nov 2004)

From an earlier (Sept 28)post:

The C7 PWTs can be found at the Army Electronic Library on the web at the following location:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/ael/pubs/300-008/B-GL-382/001/PT-001/B-GL-382-001-PT-001.pdf

See Chapter 4, Page 21 for the PWT1, Page 22 for the PWT2

Here are the requirements for the awarding and wear of the Marksman Badge. (page 2-5)

QUALIFICATION BADGES

19. All soldiers within the Army of the rank of Sergeant and below who achieves the marksman's score with their personal weapon on the PWT 2 are considered a marksman and are authorized to wear the crossed rifles with crown badge.

20. All soldiers within the Army of the rank of Sergeant and below who achieves a pass with their personal weapon on the PWT 2 but did not achieve the marksman score are considered a first class shot and are authorized to wear the crossed rifles badge.


----------



## zerhash (28 Nov 2004)

awsome recce thanks


----------



## foerestedwarrior (29 Nov 2004)

wow, my unit said that the crossed rifles were when you got marksman, and the crown was if you got it three years in a row. interesting


----------



## squeela1984 (24 May 2005)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/ael/pubs/300-008/B-GL-382/001/PT-001/B-GL-382-001-PT-001.pdf

All soldiers within the Army of the rank of Sgt and below who achieves the marksman's score with their personal weapon on the PWT2 are considered a marksman and are authorized to wear the crossed rifles with crown badge.  
If you do not obtain marksman score but pass PWT2 you can wear only cross rifles.

Highest Possible Score=55
Marksman=46
Pass=33

You also must do the night shoot

Highest Possible Score=20
Pass=10

A marksman from the daylight tests must achieve a pass on the night supplement in order to retain the marksmanship qualification.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (24 May 2005)

MikeL said:
			
		

> To get a marksmanship badge, you have to pass/qualify   the PWT3 shoot, which only Infanteers get to do as far as I know.



Occasionally others will get to do the PWT 3, for instance myself. But there are other trades with everyonce in a while dabble in the 3's


----------

